# crash kurs in düsseldorf oder umgebung gesucht



## lute (4. November 2014)

Hallo. 
Ich habe vor 6 jahren meinen fischereischein einschließich crashkurs 
(3xsonntag + prüfung vor ort) bei der DIGU gemacht. Scheinbar exestiert dieser verein nicht mehr. Weiß sonst noch jemand eine anlaufstelle für 2015, vorzugsweise mit anschließender prüfung? Oder exestiert die DIGU noch? Zumindest die homepage scheint nicht mehr zu existieren.


----------



## u-see fischer (4. November 2014)

*AW: crash kurs in düsseldorf oder umgebung gesucht*

Kenne die DIGU nicht, höhrt sich für mich wie eine Abkürzung für etwas (Angeverein?) an.

Würde mal bei Angelsport Krings auf der Ackerstr. nach Crashkurse nachfragen, denke dort laufen derartige Informationen zusammen.


----------



## lute (4. November 2014)

*AW: crash kurs in düsseldorf oder umgebung gesucht*

Digu steht für düsseldorfer interessengemeinschaft für gewässer und umwelt e.v. 
damals war die digu unter den düsseldorfern hier sehr bekannt. Soweit ich weiß waren auch sie es, welches das maifisch projekt begonnen haben, zumindest waren sie aktiv dran beteiligt. Ja der krings, an den habe ich grade gar nicht gedacht. Wenn es trotzdem jemand weiß wäre ich dankbar, komme nur ungünstig mit den öffentlichen zu ihm hin.


----------

